# Northwest bowhunting farms



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Hunting farms*

Hi Corne,

Try this site www.ibookdirect.com

The most comprehensive site for booking your hunts in South Africa.:thumbs_up


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

cmitch,

There are tons of them. Phone Nico from that bowshop in Thabazimbi. They have a couple of bowhunting only areas that they operate on that are well worth visiting. The new SCI #1 impala was taken on one of them recently.
28 1/2 "


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

The best bow hunting farm in the country....

www.sdudlasafaris.co.za

Thabazimbi area

I am hunting there next week Tuesday and Wednesday.

Cant wait ....


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> The best bow hunting farm in the country....
> 
> www.sdudlasafaris.co.za
> 
> ...


Jis jy is so naby, jy kan amper kom hallo se.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> The best bow hunting farm in the country....
> 
> www.sdudlasafaris.co.za
> 
> ...


Boet, you see me jealously
Have a good and safe flight Gerhard, and not forget to flirty in you native language:wink:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Klerksdorp area*

There is a very nice hunting farm on your back stoep CMITCH. Bona Bona, between Klerksdorp and Wolmaranstad. They used to only do rifle hunting but resently started bow hunting. Blinds are not very nice yet, but they will get there soon. Everything, even rhino on the farm. Impala go for R650-00.

You can do a quick afternoon hunt there on a Wednesday....:wink:


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*Bona Bona*

Thanks, I've been there in the past but forgot about it, I know they have buffalo as well and if I'm not mistaking there's another game farm next to them. Will see if I can make a plan to go there.

Has anyone been to a farm called Bush-Pro Safaris near Derby?


----------

